# Chopper/Feuerstuhl im neutralen ah



## 254s4e4f4e44 (4. September 2013)

Grüße euch werte Ingis und andere Leute, die sich mit Chopper bzw. Feuerstuhl auskennen!

Ja, ich spiele auf Seiten der Horde und mein Realm ist blöder Weise auf Hordeseit relativ leer ;(. Allis gibts aber eigendlich ganz gut.  Daher findet man in unserem AH auch nur sehr selten einen Feuerstuhl. Da ich MOuntsammler bin, und mir der Feuerstuhl sehr gefällt würde ich gerne einen haben. Jetzt hbae ich schon herausgefunden, dass der Feuerstuhl auf Seiten der Allianz  Chopper des Roboingeneurs heißt. Mein PLan war eigendlich, dass ich mir einfach fix einen lvl 1 char bei der alli auf meinem realm erstelle und einfach mal im handelschanel dort nach einem chopper/feuerstuhl frage, einen preis verhandle und der den mir dann ins neutrale ah stellt.

Aber geht das? Im Tooltip von chopper steht doch, dass der nur von allis erlernt werden kann. Wid er bei mir vllt. einfach, auch wenn es eigendlich ein chopper ist dann einfach als Feuerstuhl angezeigt? oder kann ein alli ingi einfach beide herstellen?


Bin etwas überfragt, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2013)

sie sind quasi das selbe, du kansnt immer nur deine fahren, also den deiner seite. machst du nen fraktionswechsel, werden die sogar ersetzt.

einen der anderen fraktion bauen lassen geht also nicht, lass dir deinen herstellen.


----------



## madmurdock (11. April 2014)

Was du machen kannst:

Horden DK auf einem gut besuchten Server erstellen und auf 58 leveln. Falls du den Pokemon Kram betreibtst, kannst du tradebare Pets auf deinem Server auf Lvl 25 Leveln und sie auf dem "DK Server" verkaufen. Mit 2 Level Pets (zB Katze mit Heilung vs Kleintiere nahe des Halbhügelmarkts) hast du ein Lvl 1 Pet unter 30 mins auf 25 gebracht. Auf den volleren Servern sollte soviel Konkurrenz im Choppergeschäft vorhanden sein, so dass man für weniger als 15k einen erstehen müsste.

Ich persönlich würde aber lieber einen Twink erstellen, dem Ingi und Bergbau verpassen, ihn hochleveln und das Rezept selbst erlernen.


----------

